# Kona Major One...thoughts?



## one_speed (Jun 30, 2003)

I have been looking for a SS cross frame that would fit me a bit better and just recently stumbled across the Kona Major One. An interesting bike. Not much out there via Google, so thought I'd see if anyone had any thoughts on it.

My main question is regarding geometry. Looking at the Kona site, it appears the frame pretty much has track geometry angles, a little over 1/2 degree steeper than the Major Jake, for instance. How does this ride off-road? It it stable or twitchy? Corner well? The angles seem a bit steep for a cross bike, as if it would make for a twitchy bike with a bit of a jarring ride. 

Any concerns with build quality? How is the fork? 

Appreciate any feedback. Thanks much in advance.


----------



## alxandl (Aug 23, 2004)

I have one and enjoy it. The handling is predictable and not twitchy. It does corner well and seems to track well out of hte corners. It accelerates quickly (stiff). 

The fork is OK. Heavier, for sure, than the EC90X I have ridden past two years, but the geometry is OK. Chatters badly if you don't get the brakes right, but once you do, no problem. 

Build quality is standard for a mass produced bike. A few nice details like the shaped tubing and the stainless inserts in the track dropouts. The downtube is massive, which I kind of like, but may be difficult to shoulder for someone with tiny victorian hands. 

Here is a picture of mine, which has been posted elsewhere in these forums:


----------



## one_speed (Jun 30, 2003)

Appreciate the thoughts, thank you. Sharp machine!


----------



## ratspike (Mar 14, 2006)

I've raced mine four times so far and agree with the previous comment about the handling. It's quick, sharp but not twitchy. I rode it on some sweet Bend singletrack a few weeks ago and it was noticeably quicker in the handling department than my 29er but wasn't a handful by any means. It's very stiff and when you stomp on the pedals it really goes. 

One little detail about the frame I really appreciate are the cable guides for the rear brake, which allow you to run a full housing if you want. The burly dropouts are another nice touch.


----------



## Bosun (Jan 9, 2002)

I'm not sure if the '09 (Rootbeer) model has the same geometry as the '10 model. I'd check, but I've got to run. Something to consider when you are shopping...


----------



## one_speed (Jun 30, 2003)

Bosun said:


> I'm not sure if the '09 (Rootbeer) model has the same geometry as the '10 model. I'd check, but I've got to run. Something to consider when you are shopping...


I read somewhere that they are the same. Good idea to confirm though. Thx.


----------



## astrat (Oct 6, 2009)

I fcuking love my '09 Major One. The aggressive geometry is in place because its SS specific. I can't say enough about the tight geometry - it makes for great cornering and super quick acceleration. Here's what I have to say about this bullsh!t of bikes being twitchy - if you are a seasoned bike handler you will actually benefit from the more responsive steering. As long as you are not a novice, you shouldn't worry about the Major One being "twitchy". Ohhhh, and I almost forgot to mention that the Scandium frame has great power transfer. 

In terms of the stock fork being heavy... fcuk off. Its much lighter than an aluminum or steel fork. And in my opinion, a full carbon fork should not even be considered for cyclocross. Unless the bike is only used one race days. Its much safer to do a carbon fork w/ aluminum steerer tube. 

I bought the complete version of this bike, I got it on Pro Deal directly from Kona and ended up paying 725 Cdn with taxes and shipping. It was too good of a deal, I couldn't just order the frame. I have done some minor upgrades to mine: SLR 130g saddle, Surly seatpost clamp, Kool Stop brake pads, and put on a set of older Egg Beater SL's from the times when they were still reliable. (With the Ti spindle Ebay upgrade). As it sits, with the heavy 510g tires, it is 18.8 lbs. (size 52). With new tires I will drop roughly 400g.

Next year, when the funds replenish themselves, I plan on upgrading it. I'll do some nice hand built wheels (probably Open Pros on White Industries hubs), and then also the regular stuff --- Thomson seatpost and stem, White Industries freewheel, and a hollow pin chain. Hopefully bringing the bike to a hair over 17lbs.


----------



## Bosun (Jan 9, 2002)

I originally thought that this frame was essentially the Jake frame with fork ends--not so. The geo is specific to the Major One. (angles are steeper) Interesting to note that the Jake geometry changed this year. On a related note, I hate it when builders include the BB height instead of the drop. Harder to compare, and the height will change depending on the tires.


----------



## one_speed (Jun 30, 2003)

Bosun said:


> I originally thought that this frame was essentially the Jake frame with fork ends--not so. The geo is specific to the Major One. (angles are steeper) Interesting to note that the Jake geometry changed this year. On a related note, I hate it when builders include the BB height instead of the drop. Harder to compare, and the height will change depending on the tires.


Agree on the BB height. I was under the impression the 68 mm number near the right-end was the BB drop. I could be wrong on that.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Do these have 120mm spacing on the rear hub?


----------



## one_speed (Jun 30, 2003)

130mm, I believe.


----------

